# FMA in Arizona



## Dantes (Oct 19, 2016)

Hello I am a newcomer to the martial arts community, but after looking into styles I have decided to start with the filipino martial arts.

 I am looking for recommendations after looking into a few schools within the phoenix area I have essentially narrowed it down to three styles kada anan eskrima, villabrille/largusa kali and direct torres eskrima. I am definitely interested in the footwork and weapons aspect but I would be lying if I did not say that the empty hand portion of the filipino martial arts is of great interest to me. I am wondering if the empty hand portion of the curriculum for these arts is essentially the same or if there is any out of these styles that covers it to a greater extent?

Any advise would be greatly appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Justin Chang (Oct 19, 2016)

Welcome to MT!  I'm sorry but my knowledge of the Filipino arts is not good enough to weigh in on your questions, hopefully someone here will have more knowledge to share.  

Good luck in your search.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 19, 2016)

Welcome to Martialtalk.  Geezer is in Arizona and I am sure he can help you out as soon as he sees this thread!

You will love the Filipino Martial Arts.  Practical, serious, fascinating!  Always a good time!


----------



## Charlemagne (Oct 19, 2016)

John Jacobo is in the Pheonix area and teaches Kali Illustrisimo.  His empty hand material are based off of solid material from boxing and kickboxing and he looks very good from what I have seen.  I would definitely reach out to him if I was you. 

https://www.facebook.com/thejacobos?fref=ts


----------



## Juany118 (Oct 19, 2016)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Welcome to Martialtalk.  Geezer is in Arizona and I am sure he can help you out as soon as he sees this thread!
> 
> You will love the Filipino Martial Arts.  Practical, serious, fascinating!  Always a good time!



Beat me too it, Geezer's school is actually in Phoenix if I remember right.


----------



## Dantes (Oct 20, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome, I appreciate it! Awesome thanks for the information guys, I was looking into training with mr.jacobo but was not sure if he was still teaching in Arizona, I will have to look into that and geezers school.


----------



## Mephisto (Oct 20, 2016)

I'd personally go with Kada Anan michael butz is the instructor and he's knowledgeable and has a good practical grasp on FMA.


----------



## geezer (Oct 24, 2016)

Dantes -- I think we spoke some time back? ...Anyway you are in luck since there is a lot of "under the radar" FMA here in the greater Phoenix area and some great guys teaching  in a non-commercial way. 

If you want to learn a practical, all round approach to FMA including stick, blade, boxing, and grappling that _really works _for fighting or in the ring, Martin Torres of DTE in the SE Valley is a great choice. Mike Butz of Kada Anan is in the opposite direction, up N toward Anthem. His stuff, as the name implies (Kada Anan = Old Style), is more traditional ...and he's very good. I've also been to a couple of gatherings or workshops with John Jacobo a long time back and found them very worthwhile. Last I heard he's teaching out in Surprise in the NW Valley. What I do comes mostly from Latosa Escrima with a lot of input from the DTE guys. I'm in Central Phoenix and also teach a few guys out in Tempe.


----------



## greytowhite (Oct 27, 2016)

My friend who I occasionally spar for fun trains with Sam Buot in Scottsdale. A lot of parallels between the empty hand work in Chinese arts and Filipino. It's fun to compare/contrast methods.

- Balintawak International -


----------



## Mdwilson (Oct 31, 2016)

Anyone know if there's anyone teaching in the Kingman area?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 31, 2016)

Kingman, not that I am aware of!


----------



## msmitht (Oct 31, 2016)

George Bell is opening in Scottsdale and he does tkd, traditional PMA and BJJ


----------

